# F10 Msport Fog Light replacement



## Vinomarcus (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi guys, I did a bunch of searching here and on youtube, I can't seem to find any video on replacing the H11 bulbs. I bought some Philips 5000k H11's to match the Halo's and don't want to damage anything. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers!:thumbup:


----------



## Vinomarcus (Sep 29, 2011)

Never mind. I figured it out 1-2-3. Easy peasy. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## JCM305 (Jul 30, 2009)

Vinomarcus said:


> Never mind. I figured it out 1-2-3. Easy peasy.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


Hey how easy is it? Do they just pop out?


----------



## Vinomarcus (Sep 29, 2011)

Yes. Grills pop out with firm tugs and maybe a wire hangar to assist then unscrew bulb housing and change out the bulbs. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Cantab (Mar 25, 2015)

Can you elaborate please? I recieved matching headlight foglights that have a bulb that sits atop a housing. Kinda like this picture.

http://www.amazon.com/Philips-CrystalVision-Ultra-Replacement-Bulb/dp/B00480GYSA

Did you just remove and replace the bulbs without the housing? If yes, are there any concerns? There are warnings that say don't touch the bulb.

Hoping to install this weekend so any advice would be helpful.


----------

